# Reputable Illinois Breeder?



## MikeNamoff (Apr 27, 2020)

Hello I need help finding a good reputable GSD breeder in Illinois. I am located in central Illinois and willing to travel. 

I will be a first time GSD owner and specifically looking for a short-haired female. Im looking for a kind, sweet, family friendly companion that will keep up with my active lifestyle. I am not looking to show or complete.

Anyone know of any breeders that might have what I am looking for?

Thanks!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I know there are some near you, but my US geography stinks so I will let smarter people answer. I just spent 6 months trying to get someone to take a young female that I really wanted. Breeder had held her back and then due to personal issues had to close down her kennel. So I'm kind of mad that you did not show up a couple of months ago! She was near Chicago


----------



## MikeNamoff (Apr 27, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> I know there are some near you, but my US geography stinks so I will let smarter people answer. I just spent 6 months trying to get someone to take a young female that I really wanted. Breeder had held her back and then due to personal issues had to close down her kennel. So I'm kind of mad that you did not show up a couple of months ago! She was near Chicago


Dang! I would have loved to see her...


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Granville's Five One Five Oh


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Granville's Five One Five Oh




www.pedigreedatabase.com





I have not seen her advertised and she is about 18 months now. FB page is still up.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

> Im looking for a kind, sweet, family friendly companion that will keep up with my active lifestyle.


Mike, 

Are you SURE you're after a GSD then? The only part that fits solidly is the active lifestyle bit.

Don't get me wrong, lots of GSDs are family friendly, but kind and sweet???

Spend some time around the dogs. Maybe they fit your description, but maybe a good lab or golden retriever would fit better? I don't know...


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sabi was kind and sweet. So was Lex. 
True strength is always gentle.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sabis mom said:


> Sabi was kind and sweet. So was Lex.
> True strength is always gentle.


Yep, my dog is kind and sweet to me...at least, she is when she isn't attacking me LOL!

But I wouldn't describe her as kind and sweet to others. She's tolerant, she's very stable, but I've had friends she's been around for months who've mentioned how shocked they are when she "finally" allows them to pet her. So, as I said, it sort of depends on what the OP envisions as kind and sweet.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Research the breed before getting one. While they love their owners they can be very aloof to strangers. They are not labs or goldens.
Whitepaws German Shepherd rescue is a great rescue check them out. Lots of great dogs that wound up in shelters due to owners not researching the breed. Talk with other GSD owners.
I would not get a WGWL but do know a great WGSL breeder in IL. Showlines would be best if after you do your research and a find that a GSD is the right dog for you.

www.kavanaughshepherds.com.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

tim_s_adams said:


> Yep, my dog is kind and sweet to me...at least, she is when she isn't attacking me LOL!
> 
> But I wouldn't describe her as kind and sweet to others. She's tolerant, she's very stable, but I've had friends she's been around for months who've mentioned how shocked they are when she "finally" allows them to pet her. So, as I said, it sort of depends on what the OP envisions as kind and sweet.


The fact that even working line breeders are skewing their breeding choices into narrower criteria means that they are losing that aloofness and edge,....many GSDs are softer than ideal, and some are sharper than ideal! The trick is to find which ones are skewed which way! The WL are following the path being taken by the ASL and SL in that it is all flavor of the month and training/winning rather than character and ability....and the criteria for ability has changed to chose dogs who suit the training style rather than dogs who meet the ideal. And all the breeders who just breed commercially for pets - for color, like black sables, for some hook like Czech or DDR are skewing temperament and getting further and further away from ideal. What you are looking for is called discernment - to accept attention from a friendly stranger, but be aloof with people as well.

I had one female who was a real sweet dog...raised in Europe, bounced back and forth between 2 handlers after I bought her (NOT my choice) because a family emergency kept me from getting her here immediately, she thought she died and went to heaven being in the house...her breeder tried like heck to re-acquire her after 2 progeny I bred there were on podiums at big events. She was a demon on the field, you better never slip the sleeve, but she would climb into the lap of someone who fawned over her - even a complete stranger at an AKC show! Yet she produced 3 female offspring who produced dogs who were on the podium at Nationals, Regionals and even competed at World Qualifiers and qualified for WUSV (before the Qualifer system)...produced terrific sport dogs, but they had balance and an edge and still loved kids and were discerning. Also a couple of males who were absolutely strong enough to merit accolades from old timers like Dildei, and van den Berghe.

Lee


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I would think they all have different personalities I only had one of each. I had a working line many years ago he was a great dog but I would never call him sweet in regards to he liked his own space. he was on the aloof side but more aloof to strangers he would jump into any strangers car and be happy to play fetch with any stranger though. He was a serious dog had a big pup inside that we seemed to bring out more in over the years but his personality was different then my showlines. He would not acknowledge any other animals that were in the house dogs or cats. Their was a complete disconnect with them something I never seen before but it made living with cats real easy. He had a very high threshold he just would become uncomfortable with any physical attention from us. I often wanted him to jump on the couch next to me he would not. He acted as if I was asking him to take a bath just a look on his face is all. We did not have him as a pup but as an adult so not sure if that mattered. He was a great dog though. I remember walking into a surprise party and he would just lay in his spot in the middle of all the madness ignoring it all taking a nap. Very naturally displined and not impulsive . He would lie in the front steps outside all day when I rake the leaves no interest to leave our then tiny property no matter what came down the road - I could leave a full thanksgiving day dinner on the table and leave the house and and would be untouched.(Luna would do the same. max not at all the meal would all be gone.)These are all the things that made him a easy dog.

Max a american showline a comic, hooligan has an edge but super sweet as he is very aware of my emotions , nosey , pushy though not gentle in the slightest, , and really enjoys the kids my shadow sleeps in my bed all night. Will be in the middle of a snowball fight with my son and his friend. He was in the middle of water bucket challenge with him and his friend they were screaming max just licking the water pouring down their heads. Jumps in my daughter’s bed wakes up my daughter every single morning thinking she is late for school with hundreds of kisses. One time my daughter came in slept in my bed after his failed attempt to squeeze between us he then went in her room and slept in her bed. He does enjoy family members and friends and new friends that come to the house. He is watchful of strangers when out and about. He was a handful and a challenge as a pup very mouthy. My female Luna wgsl is very sweet and gentle and kind she enjoys the kids just as much. She has a wild side. My son often takes her out for walks. She is aloof to strangers but is comfortable with any forced , uninvited impulsive attention she may receive from a stranger. I was on line with Luna at a pet store and as I was paying someone woman came from behind her and wrapped her arms around her and put her head over Luna. Luna just went with it lifted her head wagging her tail looked happy as can be but she really she would rather the woman mind her business but she is very tolerant with a little extra giving and makes the best of it. Both very forgiving with kids ,my mom stumble and fall in then they just move.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you looked at Huerta Hof? they are in Illinois. I'm not sure how well they are communicating right now due to health issues but I would suggest you try to contact them.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

MikeNamoff said:


> Hello I need help finding a good reputable GSD breeder in Illinois. I am located in central Illinois and willing to travel.
> 
> I will be a first time GSD owner and specifically looking for a short-haired female. Im looking for a kind, sweet, family friendly companion that will keep up with my active lifestyle. I am not looking to show or complete.
> 
> ...


The responses are what make me angry. You know it's bad when breed lovers are saying no one should have one. 
Of course research. But there is no reason a German Shepherd cannot be a good fit. The good ones adore kids and are wonderful family dogs. Lex was a WL and while she would not solicit attention from strangers she was happy to beg for belly rubs if they proved friendly.
Most German Shepherds are a bit aloof but will welcome guests to the home and should not be a problem if properly raised. 
Find a good breeder and make sure your dog is appropriately trained and socialized. 
There is no reason not to get one if you aren't a couch slug.


----------



## MikeNamoff (Apr 27, 2020)

I apologies, I didn't mean to stir anything up with the verbiage I used. I think what I meant to say is I am looking for one with maybe not as much drive in it. I am not worried about strangers I would just prefer it more friendly to my immediate family.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

MikeNamoff said:


> I apologies, I didn't mean to stir anything up with the verbiage I used. I think what I meant to say is I am looking for one with maybe not as much drive in it. I am not worried about strangers I would just prefer it more friendly to my immediate family.


I completely understood what you meant. And there is no reason a well bred GSD isn't a good fit. 
Sabi was a working dog, trained for patrol and personal protection. She would steal the neighborhood kids, lol. Also acted as a nanny for puppies, kittens, goats, bunnies and birds.
And she was highly effective at work and had a long and successful career.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I don’t see how the responses can make any one angry. I just wrote a book on bragging about mine. They were people’s experience’s. I did not see anyone saying that a German shepherd was not a good fit there are some that are not so one must find a recommend breeder.


----------



## MikeNamoff (Apr 27, 2020)

Jenny720 said:


> I don’t see how the responses can make any one angry. I just wrote a book on bragging about mine. They were people’s experience’s. I did not see anyone saying that a German shepherd was not a good fit there are some that are not so one must find a recommend breeder.


That is exactly what I am trying to do. Finding the right breeder in the IL area. Do you happen to know of any? I need some advice.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> I don’t see how the responses can make any one angry. I just wrote a book on bragging about mine. They were people’s experience’s. I did not see anyone saying that a German shepherd was not a good fit there are some that are not so one must find a recommend breeder.


But others did not. You and I are the outliers here. OP does not necessarily need a SL, nor does he need watered down. 
I wish I knew a breeder in IL. I will do some digging.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Landschaft German Shepherds


landschaft german shepherds. is deeply committed to its working line german shepherd dog breeding and importing program. Puppies, Adults, Imports




landschaftgermanshepherds.com





Contact them. I can only base on what I can see online but I would be interested in speaking further to them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Soooo....two breeders in ILL have been recommended to you by people directly familiar with their dogs. Huerta Hof and Kavanaugh. I agree that you are more likely to find a lower drive, kind, sweet, companion in a show line.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It’s about finding the right breeder with they right breeding and right pup. Most will give your answers right over the phone if they are a good match. No one is talking about a water down dog. Balance is priority. Then different personalities. I believe Huerta Hoff breeds wgsl and working line and is in Illinois that Michelle listed. Their is Alta toll Haus in Michigan and Wisconsin American showline - casamoko and Kenylyn kennels. I’m don’t know any of these breeders personally but would look into all of them.


----------



## MikeNamoff (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks everyone! I have contacted several of the breeders listed above.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Bill Kulla (Geistwasser is his kennel name) is in IL, My BodyGuard is in IL, there are a ton of people - most somewhat commercial - in IL....

what you want is exactly what everyone wants, and what every breeder claims to breed.

Lee


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> Bill Kulla (Geistwasser is his kennel name) is in IL, My BodyGuard is in IL, there are a ton of people - most somewhat commercial - in IL....
> 
> what you want is exactly what everyone wants, and what every breeder claims to breed.
> 
> Lee


Lee you have always said that these dogs should not be inappropriately aggressive, and should be good with children and as family companions. I thought for sure that you would know breeders who felt the same. 
In fact you would have been on of my recommendations but for current travel bans. I actually checked to see how far away you were from his area.


----------



## MikeNamoff (Apr 27, 2020)

wolfstraum said:


> Bill Kulla (Geistwasser is his kennel name) is in IL, My BodyGuard is in IL, there are a ton of people - most somewhat commercial - in IL....
> 
> what you want is exactly what everyone wants, and what every breeder claims to breed.
> 
> Lee


Thanks for the insight Lee. I looked up Bill Kulla and it seems he has some pretty amazing GSD's and an upcoming May litter. I made sure to contact him.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

MikeNamoff said:


> Thanks for the insight Lee. I looked up Bill Kulla and it seems he has some pretty amazing GSD's and an upcoming May litter. I made sure to contact him.


If you can get to her Lee @wolfstraum has amazing dogs. And she knows her lines. She is active on facebook and was truly my first thought for you. I'm just not clear on what the rules concerning travel are for you all south of the border, lol. There are a few members who have dogs from her lines.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Thanks Sabis mom....I am 6-10 months out from a litter....will do 2 co-breedings with females I bred with their owners who are local in the next year...both are working towards titles...and my co-owned young male will probably have a litter in 6 months...his first pups are super nice.

but nothing for a while!

Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Valerie Miller and her sister, in Ohio, both have working line litters right now. I'm not sure of their kennel names but you could just google them


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Instagram is another place to reaching out to people find out where they got their dogs and then doing homework on those breeders who are in your area. Its where I see so many German shepherds of all lines earning their keep and doing all kinds of work as service dogs, cadaver dogs , sars dogs at the same time being great family dogs. The German shepherds world is a quite a big world. Have fun in your search.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

MikeNamoff said:


> Thanks for the insight Lee. I looked up Bill Kulla and it seems he has some pretty amazing GSD's and an upcoming May litter. I made sure to contact him.


They don’t title their breeding females. A BH is pretty much it. Not sure if they health test besides hips.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> They don’t title their breeding females. A BH is pretty much it. Not sure if they health test besides hips.


I know several highly reputable working line breeders who don't put more than a BH on their females. I would get a pup from Bill Kulla in a second.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> They don’t title their breeding females. A BH is pretty much it. Not sure if they health test besides hips.


They are into their 3rd time through the alphabet (B3).....looks like all the females are worked, and it does appear that hips and elbows are done...I can forgive breeding with a BH if the dog is worked, and the breeder is experienced in evaluating the dog, especially when it is from their own breeding....there are many reasons that a female is bred without a title - heck, many of the well known kennels in Belgium breed wiht only a BH....I have done it and titled the fdog later..same with koer, my male had 2 litters with only a BH I think...he then was titled with V scores in a couple phases and koered, then went V3 in a BIG working class, standing 1st of all the working line males.....we aren't talking about someone who is just starting....and most of their females that are bred are titled.... Just have to look at the whole picture when passing judgement. I have seen some of Bill's dogs at seminars and in trials. He is in the vicinity of the OP and could well produce soemthing suitable. IMO a better choice than some others being recommended.

There are breeders recommended here all the time by people who only "know" the breeder online that I would not recommend - and I have seen many of their dogs first hand in both trials and training. That is the problem with recommendations on line....people have cliques and agendas 🙄🙄 even online - and some recommendations are made without the person ever actually seeing a dog from the breeder...but they have pretty pictures 🤣🤣🤣🤣

Lee


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> They are into their 3rd time through the alphabet (B3).....looks like all the females are worked, and it does appear that hips and elbows are done...I can forgive breeding with a BH if the dog is worked, and the breeder is experienced in evaluating the dog, especially when it is from their own breeding....there are many reasons that a female is bred without a title - heck, many of the well known kennels in Belgium breed wiht only a BH....I have done it and titled the fdog later..same with koer, my male had 2 litters with only a BH I think...he then was titled with V scores in a couple phases and koered, then went V3 in a BIG working class, standing 1st of all the working line males.....we aren't talking about someone who is just starting....and most of their females that are bred are titled.... Just have to look at the whole picture when passing judgement. I have seen some of Bill's dogs at seminars and in trials. He is in the vicinity of the OP and could well produce soemthing suitable. IMO a better choice than some others being recommended.
> 
> There are breeders recommended here all the time by people who only "know" the breeder online that I would not recommend - and I have seen many of their dogs first hand in both trials and training. That is the problem with recommendations on line....people have cliques and agendas 🙄🙄 even online - and some recommendations are made without the person ever actually seeing a dog from the breeder...but they have pretty pictures 🤣🤣🤣🤣
> 
> Lee


To be fair, I have never seen your dogs in person. But I have been watching them for 5 years now. Spoken to owners, seen the videos, watched the development. I "follow" some of your dogs regularly. (Partly because I can't have one!) I think there may be a difference in checking a website and following a breeder through years and litters and trials. I may be wrong, maybe it depends on the person watching.
I do agree that it is fairly common for bitches to be bred and then titled. Having worked females, and shown mares, I can understand some of the difficulties and you cannot really wait years to title and then breed.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

wolfstraum said:


> They are into their 3rd time through the alphabet (B3).....looks like all the females are worked, and it does appear that hips and elbows are done...I can forgive breeding with a BH if the dog is worked, and the breeder is experienced in evaluating the dog, especially when it is from their own breeding....there are many reasons that a female is bred without a title - heck, many of the well known kennels in Belgium breed wiht only a BH....I have done it and titled the fdog later..same with koer, my male had 2 litters with only a BH I think...he then was titled with V scores in a couple phases and koered, then went V3 in a BIG working class, standing 1st of all the working line males.....we aren't talking about someone who is just starting....and most of their females that are bred are titled.... Just have to look at the whole picture when passing judgement. I have seen some of Bill's dogs at seminars and in trials. He is in the vicinity of the OP and could well produce soemthing suitable. IMO a better choice than some others being recommended.
> 
> There are breeders recommended here all the time by people who only "know" the breeder online that I would not recommend - and I have seen many of their dogs first hand in both trials and training. That is the problem with recommendations on line....people have cliques and agendas 🙄🙄 even online - and some recommendations are made without the person ever actually seeing a dog from the breeder...but they have pretty pictures 🤣🤣🤣🤣
> 
> Lee


Ok


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

@Sabis mom Exactly!!!! Although it is never good to assume but I believe that is what most people do including me when recommending to look into a breeder that they do not know directly. They have been watching breeders and their dogs for awhile, spoken to those breeders and people that own dogs and in addition own dogs with same relatives/sire used from breeders mentioned.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Sabis mom said:


> To be fair, I have never seen your dogs in person. But I have been watching them for 5 years now. Spoken to owners, seen the videos, watched the development. I "follow" some of your dogs regularly. (Partly because I can't have one!) I think there may be a difference in checking a website and following a breeder through years and litters and trials. I may be wrong, maybe it depends on the person watching.
> I do agree that it is fairly common for bitches to be bred and then titled. Having worked females, and shown mares, I can understand some of the difficulties and you cannot really wait years to title and then breed.


Thanks! There is some difference....training tells you more about a dog than a trial....and big trials are heavily figured by training for sure....a dog I have trialed will get much higher scores wtih a better handler - point being my male....the less I practice - the better he will do because a friend trained him for me due to accident, mobility severely compromised - I fall down alot! 🤣 and can barely walk long enough to do the OB portion...with the friend this dog would have been podium (friend has been there ALOT! so not blowing smoke) There are some dogs coming up who will do well I hope given handlers stick with it...just slow going...most puppies in this country go to novice handlers, and most of those don't follow through on titles...6 or 7 in pipeline from N to S right now...I think if someone is a serious breeder - not just buying titled dogs and pumping out a couple of litters a year, you can get a sense of their direction and what they are producing by watching them online, talking or watching their clients working dogs and seeing their game plan for sure....when I watch several others over the years, I know who actually has a serious program - Lisa on this board has a program....Chris has one....we go about it a bit differently as far as bloodlines we like, but we all are multi generational and not commercial....

As far as females and when you finally get them titled....heat and consideration of other people can play into that....some people freak about a female in heat being on the same grounds at a trial as their male....so as to not cause a war - a female's owner does not trial....trials are spring and fall...sort of the same cycle as most females!!! I have worked both males and females...I prefer females overall - males to me are more challenging! My male is always on the verge of blowing me off - except for tracking....no one to bite there  and my females want to please more...I showed mares as well....4 generations of them...

Lee


----------



## von Wolfstal German Sheph (Feb 24, 2020)

MikeNamoff said:


> Hello I need help finding a good reputable GSD breeder in Illinois. I am located in central Illinois and willing to travel.
> 
> I will be a first time GSD owner and specifically looking for a short-haired female. Im looking for a kind, sweet, family friendly companion that will keep up with my active lifestyle. I am not looking to show or complete.
> 
> ...


Vom Amwolf is a very good breeder


----------



## dino17 (Feb 4, 2020)

You can try here also. Essex Illinois.



KALMES ACRES GERMAN SHEPHERDS


----------



## SammySable (Sep 1, 2015)

MikeNamoff said:


> Hello I need help finding a good reputable GSD breeder in Illinois. I am located in central Illinois and willing to travel.
> 
> I will be a first time GSD owner and specifically looking for a short-haired female. Im looking for a kind, sweet, family friendly companion that will keep up with my active lifestyle. I am not looking to show or complete.
> 
> ...


www.oldsouthernkennels.com. Bred for temperate. Full blooded GSD. Located in Tupelo, MS. I drove there from DC to pick up Annie 2 years ago. Worth every mile.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Glaurung kennel in Michigan has a litter on the ground now, 4 weeks old. Working lines.
Stephanie(breeder) works, titles and health tests her breeding dogs. Glaurung Kennel


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

another breeder to check out is Auf der Marquis located in SW, Michigan. I know the breeding dogs, and they are excellent in temperament, social and what they produce is the same. Pups have gone into working sport, LEO, SAR, competitive obedience and companion homes. Czech working lines mostly. There is an open fb group of the breeders dogs representing. Log in to Facebook | Facebook


----------



## michaelr (Aug 5, 2010)

tim_s_adams said:


> Are you SURE you're after a GSD then? The only part that fits solidly is the active lifestyle bit.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, lots of GSDs are family friendly, but kind and sweet???



Our Duke is the sweetest GSD you can possibly imagine. I always tell people he has the heart of a GSD and the soul of a golden. The amount of bother he puts up with from our now 5 month old GSD pup that considers him another chew toy would try the patience of a saint and he's equally tolerant not just with family but anyone he considers a friend.


----------

